# prozac............how many mg?????????



## fraglerock (Apr 24, 2006)

those of you taking prozac.........how many mg do you take a day????
I was on 20mg.......now I am increased up to 60mg.................is that alot? and do you think this will help my SA???? I am not depressed anymore, I just have SA. OR do you think I might need a benzo?????


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was up to 30mg when i quit prozac. There is a small chance that it will help with your SA. Chances are it wont do anything. Try adding a benzo as they are much more effective at treating SA.


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I took Prozac for almost three years. I was taking 60mg. and that all at once in the morning. It was great, except from day one I lost my libido. I was so glad to find something to work against my depression I didn't care and settled for it. I wish I had kept trying till I found something that didn't have that side effect, a healthy libido is important. I can't suggest Prozac to anyone.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

a typical prozac range is 20 to 80 so 60 is an unusually large dose, try at this dose for 6 weeks to see whether it will help the SA, sometimes it wont help at any dose


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

I am on 20 mg currently, I tried upping it to 40 mg but it just made me antsy and depressed, so came back down to 20, much better now.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm only taking 10mg.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just went up to 20mg today.


----------



## Encephalon (Apr 11, 2005)

I was at 30 of Prozac for a while and settled in at 40. I was told by my psychiatrist that 60-80 can be optimal for some people. 

I've been on this for 1 year. The first thing I noticed was that my depression went away within about 3 weeks. I knew I was prone to depression but I think I was far more depressed than I realized. 

The social anxiety I've battled has been a much longer-term affect. At first it was not so much that I felt less socially anxious, more that I just didn't care as much about being socially anxious. 

Before prozac, it was a spiral of events...feeling conspicuous, getting a little nervous, feeling more uncomfortable, making me even more nervous, and sweating starts, turning red, breathing hard, must leave now! etc. 

Nowdays it is more like: oh, I feel socially out-of-place, oh well. 

The longer term benefit is that I've not felt the urge to negative self talk myself everytime I feel socially uncomfortable. 

Self-talk is a long term determinant of how we feel. The more often we can go saying "oh well" instead of "there is something wrong with me again," the better we can cope. 

So, my advice would be to expect the SA to take longer diminish. You've got to re-train your brain and that will not happen over-night. 

The thing with gradual changes is that sometimes we may not even notice they are occurring. It can help to make a log of how you feel at your worst while such experiences are fresh in your mind, then compare those logs to how you feel a few months from now. You will hopefully see some big differences.


----------

